# 60 Gallon Compressor - Accessories



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm looking at a 60 gal CH unit at KMStools.com. It's a refurb for $469 (cdn)

The fellow there said I have to purchase, wiring, regulator, nibs, reducers, etc. 
He went on to say that no 60 gal unit comes with these accessories. 
Is this right or should this guy have stayed retired?

Perhaps this is why it is such a good deal? Cheapest new unit I've found here on Vancouver island. 

Also, I've got a canopy on my truck. Will I have to drain the oil to transport it? 

Thanks all.
Ken


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello. Most seem to come complete.
You certainly would not want the oil someplace it should not be.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

my refurb'd ch compressor came shipped with no oil in it it also didn't come with any to put in makes me glad i checked before i turned it on the first time before you load it check to see if it has any oil in it if not put it in the truck if so i would drain it out just make sure you remember to refill it before you fire it up


----------



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. What about these? I have never heard of one before yesterday.

Sanborn? Cant' beat the price but... 
60 Gallon Air Compressor | Princess Auto


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanborn has been around since the 1960s. The name started as Sanborn Manufacturing and changed the company changed names about three times but the were always produced in the same building. The employees bought it last and changed the name back to what it started with. They are made in Springfield MN and I still have a brother in law who works there. They have always been popular compressors in the midwest and I have several of the products. Roger


----------



## Robere210 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a good price for the compressor. I just priced a Chinese SpeedAir, 2HP, 20 gallon and it was $607 through Grainger.


----------

